# Refinished my Beretta 96 Centurion what do you think?



## Chesapeake (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## beretta9mm (Feb 13, 2012)

I likey


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

To be honest, the picture is of such poor quality, and it's very hard to base a decision on that. 

Did you refinish the whole gun or just the slide? The frame looks blotchy.


----------



## Chesapeake (Jun 27, 2013)

Sorry all i have is crappy phone camera. i refinished whole gun every button lever frame and slide with teflon molly baked on finish blotches are probably exess oil just cleaned it got a little to much oil on it but there's no blotches in th paint itself.


----------

